# Any members here into saltwater fishing?



## ross_scott (Jan 25, 2006)

I noticed that there is alot of talk about fresh water fishing in Lakes, Ponds etc is there anyone here into saltwater fishing. If so maybe we could share a few pictures within this thread of some nice sized fish. I am actually heading out this coming weekend on a freinds boat and will be staying out there all weekend I will try to take some pictures and then post them here as I can not post past pics of fish i have caught due to them being on my storage drive from my old computer and is in a format that I can't use on my other computer


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm big into saltwater flyfishing. Everything from salmon to halibut. Sea run cutts, bottom fish, ling cod, rock fish, flounder, the list goes on. I haven't had a chance to fish any warm saltwater. All Alaska and Pugueot Sound.

Jeff


----------



## ross_scott (Jan 25, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> I'm big into saltwater flyfishing. Everything from salmon to halibut. Sea run cutts, bottom fish, ling cod, rock fish, flounder, the list goes on. I haven't had a chance to fish any warm saltwater. All Alaska and Pugueot Sound.
> 
> Jeff



Some nice looking fish in those pictures Jeff 
At the moment our summer water temperatures are 3 degrees celcius above the normal temperature which is around 17 degrees celcius (approximately) the main species we catch are yellow tail kingfish(these fellas can give you a very long and hard fight), red snapper, kahawai (south Pacific salmon), John Dory, Trevally, gurnard, the list goes on and on, I live in the northland area of new zealand where there is very good fishing especially landbased due to very deep drop offs and shellfish beds and small reefs that are in very close


----------



## vharrison2 (Jan 31, 2006)

I love to fish, and live near saltwater...so it is saltwater fishing for me. Here is John with some we caught recently. The grouper was not big enough to keep so we released him.


----------



## ross_scott (Feb 1, 2006)

well guys I didn't get to take any pictures of fish as the weather got really dirty on us and were restricted to the harbour (all the real ass whoppers are hiding in the outside reefs) but I did get a pic of a ship going past at close range. top speed of the launch I was on is 7 Knots she's a slow boat but it is the most stable boat I have ever been on. the water looks pretty flat where we were anchored overnight but further up the harbour it was rough


----------



## belgian (Feb 1, 2006)

Jeff,

nice pictures.
I only catch some trout now and then in sweet water only.
Nothing spectacular.


----------



## kmoose (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't do much hook and line but I deep water spearfish in the Gulf of Mexico almost every weekend. Here is a few pix from 05......


----------



## LightningLoader (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I was going to post my fishing pics but Moose here has put me to shame. Those are huge fish. 
I'll be a good sport though and dig out some of my pics and post soon.


----------



## kmoose (Feb 23, 2006)

LightningLoader said:


> Well I was going to post my fishing pics but Moose here has put me to shame. Those are huge fish.
> I'll be a good sport though and dig out some of my pics and post soon.



No shame in fish size, as long as you find time to fish. Not every fish I go after is a banquet beast. I like to cover the bases from mountain streams to the deep blue.....


----------



## kmoose (Feb 23, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> I'm big into saltwater flyfishing. Everything from salmon to halibut. Sea run cutts, bottom fish, ling cod, rock fish, flounder, the list goes on. I haven't had a chance to fish any warm saltwater. All Alaska and Pugueot Sound.
> 
> Jeff



I so desperately want to spear a big halibut! How deep is the water were you find them?


----------



## skwerl (Feb 23, 2006)

Moose, those grouper are huge! What species is the 4th pic? A buddy of mine owns a boat in Ft Lauderdale (LIghthouse Point) and does some charters. His specialty is spearfishing also. www.island-magic.com I've eaten plenty of fresh fish and lobster at his dinner table!


----------



## kmoose (Feb 23, 2006)

The forth pic is of a pair of Amber Jack. They are big time fighters on rod and reel or spear. The one I'm holding is 94 lbs. Now to add to the wow factor, here is a pick of the world record Warsaw Grouper (403 lbs.) taken by Dan McMahon in 425 feet of water. Dan is a very good friend of mine and I was in charge of manning the helm and boating this beast. It was a 6 man effort and required a year of planning to accomplish.


----------



## vharrison2 (Feb 24, 2006)

kmoose, oh my my...awsome fish. Do tell, where are you fishing out of to find those groupers. How bout a number or two!!!


----------



## Simonizer (Mar 5, 2006)

kmoose said:


> I so desperately want to spear a big halibut! How deep is the water were you find them?


About 300 ft here. (50 fathoms)


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, they are bottom dwellers, and they like it deep and cold. Not exactly the best recipe for a nice day of spear fishing, I'd guess.


They spawn at 200 to 300 fathoms!


----------



## Simonizer (Mar 5, 2006)

If anyone comes over to the Island, I have some amazing secret spots for halibut and ling as well as salmon. The cabin for accomodations, is about a 5 hr drive North from here and so remote, you can shoot a 30.06 off the front deck over the Pacific ocean and no one will hear it. Five miles of waterfront in either direction with zero people around. Brilliant fishing, westcoast waves, huge beach fires, (if someone can run a chainsaw ha ha). Please feel free to take me up on this, fishing is one of my serious hobbies. Cheers guys.


----------



## kmoose (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, 300 feet is a pretty extensive technical dive to shoot a fish, but we have done it before. The cold water and travel will be another factor. I sounds like you guys have a paradise up there and I am kicking it around with my wife right now to take you up on some of them offers.


----------



## Simonizer (Mar 6, 2006)

kmoose said:


> Wow, 300 feet is a pretty extensive technical dive to shoot a fish, but we have done it before. The cold water and travel will be another factor. I sounds like you guys have a paradise up there and I am kicking it around with my wife right now to take you up on some of them offers.


The best fishing is in September.


----------



## LightningLoader (Mar 8, 2006)

*finally posting a picture*

A little embarrassed posting a pic in my bathing suit, but whatever. Caught this Amberjack down in the keys 2 summers ago (back when they could still talk me into deep sea fishing). Very seasick, and took a break from chumming just long enough to catch this fish. Got it about 15 yards from the boat and the captain started freaking out because a giant shark was chasing my fish. Obviously I didn't reel fast enough...


----------



## kmoose (Mar 8, 2006)

LightningLoader said:


> A little embarrassed posting a pic in my bathing suit, but whatever. Caught this Amberjack down in the keys 2 summers ago (back when they could still talk me into deep sea fishing). Very seasick, and took a break from chumming just long enough to catch this fish. Got it about 15 yards from the boat and the captain started freaking out because a giant shark was chasing my fish. Obviously I didn't reel fast enough...



That was probably a 60 lbs. "Reef Donkey" before the biter got him. An impressive fish for hook and line no doubt. I have had grown men on my boat cry and beg not to drop another bait down on a biting school of Amberjack. One is usually enough to fight for a day......2 or 3 on a light boat rod will put anyone on the deck.


----------



## LightningLoader (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I had a pretty good bruise on my stomach from reeling that one in. My poor sister in law kept loosing hers, and they'd hook another one and hand her the rod. I did think she was going to cry just so that they wouldn't make her try again. She finally got that one in that you see laying on the dock. Was easy to reel because the sharks got it pretty early on, and a fish can't fight to hard when it's dead.
Fished for dolphin last summer. Those are beautiful fish, at least until all of the blood drains out of them.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 10, 2006)

Over the years i've caught a lot of Salmon and Halibut for my freezer, here's a couple Kings i caught one morning.

Rob


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 11, 2006)

LightningLoader said:


> A little embarrassed posting a pic in my bathing suit, but whatever. Caught this Amberjack down in the keys 2 summers ago (back when they could still talk me into deep sea fishing). Very seasick, and took a break from chumming just long enough to catch this fish. Got it about 15 yards from the boat and the captain started freaking out because a giant shark was chasing my fish. Obviously I didn't reel fast enough...



Hey, nice fish! Which island were you on? We live in Marathon, right in the middle of the island chain. Were you in the Keys when you were fishing for dolphin? Those are beautiful fish, I love it when they light up right before you board them. You are right though, they are bleeders!


----------



## LightningLoader (Mar 13, 2006)

I think we were on Islamorada that trip, but stayed in Marathon last summer. That's when we went dolphin fishing. Have to say I really don't like going down to the keys because I hate feeling like a tourist invader, plus I'm a sort of low-maintenance fishing girl. Rather go to N. Fl and stay at my own beach house with the boat tied out front within wading distance. Boat ramps drive me crazy, and I really didn't like the canals at Marathon, because they limit your entertainment prospects (for example not a good place to go swimming). 

I'd rather stumble out to the boat on my own time and ride 10-15 minutes max in calm water to catch mackerel or blackfish. Crabbing is great too because all you need is yourself and a net.

Sanibel-Captiva is pretty good fishing too, but very touristy. Caught a 43 inch snook in redfish pass there when I was about 14.


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 13, 2006)

Lightingloader, I caught my only and biggest snook on Ft. Myers Beach! I was in my very early twentys and said the first curse word ever in front of my dad. I said "that is the biggest [email protected] fish I ever caught"! And it was! I could not believe I cursed in front of him, but I was so excited.

As to being a tourist in Marathon, yes we can tell the locals apart, and we may moan and groan about the tourists, but that is what this economy thrives on. And, pretty much, we were all tourists at one time! So, come back and enjoy some more dolphin fishing, might even see you on a weed line.


----------



## 55chevyparts (Mar 13, 2006)

*Sorry not saltwater*

Few freshwater fish my brother-in-law and I caught a few years back.


----------

